# Hilfe!



## AleX (19. April 2001)

Hallo,

brauche unbedingt euere Hilfe!
Habe auf meiner Site die Tutorial Sektion jetzt
auch in Flash. Das sollte folgendermaßen funktionieren:
Durch ein JavaScript öffnet sich das ausgewählte Tutorial
in einem 500*500Pixel Fenster. Das Funktiniert auf`m
Rechner eiwandfrei aber auf dem Server nicht.

Genauere Infos:
Auf Hauptsite im Quelltext
<script language="JavaScript"> 
function open_tut1() { open("tutorials/flash-tuts/tut1.htm","tut1","width=500,height=500,scrollbars=yes"); } 
</script>

einleitende Taks natürlich nur hier weggelassen

in Flashdatei folgenden Link auf einen Button gelegt
javascriptpen_tut1()       -mit self-target

Wenn man davor in die Photoshop Tutorialsektion geht, und dann
mit dem back-Button unten rechts zurückgeht, dann gehen komischerweise
auch die Flashtutorials.

Wenn man meine hauptsite über http://members.tripod.de/alexNGD/mainpage.htm
aufruft geht das ganze sofort. Also liegt es wahrscheinlich an der Subdomain
"alex-ngd.de.lv" oder!?     -ist bei "www.mpexx.de"

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Subdomain beim Wechsel von der 
Startsite auf die hauptsite umgehen kann? -ohnen die ganze Site in einem neuen fenster zu öffnen 
->dann müsste es ja gehen.

Bitte helft mir.
Ist sehr wichtig.


[Edited Content]
Habe die einleitenden Tags korigiert, hier in diesem Forum wird HTML nicht interpretiert, man kann also ohne weiteres Code posten, nur bei JScripts aufpassen wo mit Arrays gearbeitet wird weil dann das [ + i + ] als _kursiv_ Code interpretiert wird.
[Editiert von Klon am 30.04.2001 um 12:55]


----------



## mainaim (30. April 2001)

Hm..... also ich weiss nicht wo dein problem ist bei mir klappt es auch wenn ich über http://www.alex-ngd.de.lv auf die site zugreife!
Allerdings hast du auf der startseite nach Macromedia Flash das " am ende vergessen!
Und da is ein kasten bei "Tuts" zwischen dem t und dem s
den würd ich auch ma entfernen, wenn er allerdings absicht war und als ' oder so da sein soll, dann lass ihn ruhig


----------



## AleX (30. April 2001)

Danke,
war jedoch gar nicht mehr notwendig, denn ich hab das Problem schon vor ca.1 1/2 Wochen gelöst. 
Es lag an der Subdomain. Der Thread ist ja auch schon ein bisschen alt.
Das bei Tut`s soll ein Apostoph sein, auch wenn`s falsch ist. 
Und das bei MacromediaFlash muss ich mir gleich anschauen.


----------

